# Sessions signs with Wolves



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4445416&campaign=rss&source=NBAHeadlines

Bye Ramon


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

This news disappoints me greatly...


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow this was out of the blue. His name wasn't connected to Minny all of this offseason. Interesting, hopefully he has the same success that he did this past season.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I was in Minneapolis all weekend, and didn't catch the news, or Sessions hanging out anywhere.

Someday soon, the Knicks will be kicking themselves.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Knicks fans already are...


----------



## WillFlight! (Jul 11, 2009)

I sure would suck to sign a 4 year deal to back up Flynn, if that is what ends up happening. Flynn looked good in summer league (I know its just summer league) and was great down the stretch for Syracuse. He may be ready for minutes right away.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I doubt he would sign a four year deal to back up Flynn right now. However, I doubt it will be four years before Flynn is starting. So most likely the Wolves trade him in (depending on Flynn's progression) between the trade deadline of Session's second year and the trade deadline of Session's third year.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> I doubt he would sign a four year deal to back up Flynn right now. However, I doubt it will be four years before Flynn is starting. So most likely the Wolves trade him in (depending on Flynn's progression) between the trade deadline of Session's second year and the trade deadline of Session's third year.


or they could trade Flynn. 

Nothing wrong with having two guys who can play the point and start. It's better than having no one who can play the point.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Sessions is so much better than ridnour and he is cheaper too, that is the only thing that is really chaffing my *** about this whole thing


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> Sessions is so much better than ridnour and he is cheaper too, that is the only thing that is really chaffing my *** about this whole thing


Thankfully Rindour expires after this year.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Quite Frankly said:


> Thankfully Rindour expires after this year.


counting down the days to the trade deadline when that cexpiring becomes a hot commodity for contenders looking for a veteren pile of crap pg :beheader:


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> counting down the days to the trade deadline when that cexpiring becomes a hot commodity for contenders looking for a *veteren pile of crap pg* :beheader:


:lol:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Well, Ridnour is a real hard-nosed player...was he a coaches son?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Today's the last day for the Bucks to match. 



> Barring a last-minute deal to clear some salary space, the Bucks are not in position to sign Sessions and remain below the league's luxury tax level of $69.92 million. General manager John Hammond has emphasized throughout the off-season that the franchise will not exceed the tax level.
> 
> "We want to keep our options open until the last possible minute," Hammond said Thursday. He indicated he was continuing talks with other teams about potential trades.


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/58676877.html

don't think any trade's gonna happen myself.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

shame.. that contract's a bargain for a player of his caliber, even as a backup to jennings eventually.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

c_dog said:


> shame.. that contract's a bargain for a player of his caliber, even as a backup to jennings eventually.


This is true


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/59050727.html

Its official, we decline to match


----------

